# Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?



## Funpeoplez (2. Mai 2005)

HALLO! ICH HABE JETZT SCHON ZIEMLICH LANGE AUF BRASSEN GEANGELT. NUN MÖCHTE ICH MAL AUF KARPFEN ANGELN. ICH WILL MIT FROLIC ANFÜTTERN UND AUCH MIT FROLIC AM HAKEN ANGELN. DOCH ES GIEBT SO VIELE VERSCHIEDENE SORTEN VON FROLIC, DESHALB WEISS ICH NICHT, WELCHE ICH NEHMEN SOLL. UND WIEVIEL SOLL ICH ANFÜTTERN? ICH ANGLE AN DER ALLER, DIE HAT NE SEHR STARKE STRÖMUNG, DOCH DA GIEBT ES VIELE KLEINE BUCHTEN, WO DAS WASSER STILL STEHT (DORT HAB ICH MEINE KLODECKEL GEFANGEN).


----------



## Pilkman (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?*

Hallo! #h

Verwende am besten das ganz normale Frolic mit Rind und Gemüse.

Frolic würde ich allerdings nicht direkt auf dem Haken anbieten, sondern an einer Haarmontage. Frolic besteht ja nunmal in Pelletform und diese Art Köder hat eben eine gewisse Härte, die einen Anhieb bzw. ein Setzen des Hakens im Fischmaul ansonsten erschwert bzw. sogar verhindert.


----------



## Funpeoplez (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?*

Kann Ich So Ein Haar Direkt An Einen Fertigen Vorfach-haken Binden?


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?*

moin erstmal...
ich schließe mich erstmal mit der sorte des pilkman an. habe auch schon öffter mit frolic geangelt.einiger maßen gute sache. in kleinen stehenden gewässer würde ich max, 200- 300g pro tag anfüttern, da die meisten angler auf mais angeln und die karpfen noch nicht so an das frolic gewöhnt sind, reicht diese menge voll aus.am fluß suchst du erst mal am besten die dicken dinger und dann würde (am fluß) ich ca. 500- 800g ins wasser geben.
viel spaß beim probieren und fangen |bla:


----------



## Pilkman (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?*

Kann man machen, so in der Art wurde das Haarvorfach in seinem Ursprung ja auch entwickelt. 

Besser, einfacher und effektiver wäre es aber, wenn Du einen 4er Öhrhaken mit geradem Öhr nimmst und zusammen beispielsweise mit 0,30er Monofiler oder dünner Geflochtener ein Haarvorfach bastelst. 

Und zwar nach dem Muster...







Die Schlaufe würde ich größer und mit einem (erstmal) längeren Abstand zum Haken binden. Dann kannst Du das Frolic einfach in diese Schlaufe einschlaufen und brauchst das Pellet nicht durchbohren. Der Abstand des Frolicpellets zum Hakenschenkel sollte in (dann eingeschlauften Zustand) ca. 3-5mm sein. 

Einfach mal probieren... #6


----------



## Funpeoplez (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?*

Danke für eure Antworten! Ich werde das gleich nächste Woche ausprobieren.


----------



## Erik90 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?*

Hallo 
ich hab auch mal ne frage!
Nehm ich die Frolic so wie sie im Beutel sind als Hkenköder oder muss ich die etwas härten lassen damit sie länger halten? Wenn ja wie?

Gruß Erik


----------



## Pilkman (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?*

Hi,

Du kannst sie frisch aus der Tüte verwenden, dann riechen sie natürlich besser bzw. intensiver. Dagegen halten sie länger und sind von der Konsistenz härter, wenn Du sie beispielsweise an der trockenen Luft auf etwas Zeitungspapier trocknen läßt. Einfach mal schauen, was in der jeweiligen Situation besser ist.


----------



## darth carper (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welche Frolic-Sorte für Karpfen?*

Zunächst mal muß es nicht unbedingt Frolic sein, Rufus aus dem Aldi ist billiger und fängt genausogut.
Dann kann man die Hakenköder an der Luft oder auf der Heizung trocknen.
Eine andere Alternative, welche auch mit Pellets sehr gut funktioniert, ist die Hakenköder in Öl (Lebertran, Lachsöl oder auch einfaches Speiseöl) einzulegen.
Man kann aber auch Frolic/Rufus mit Eiern einweichen und anschließend 50 - 50 mit Grieß mischen.
Den Teig kann man dann kochen und als Boilie verwenden oder mit einer Teigspirale am Haar verwenden.


----------

